

Why Canada is prospering and the U.S. isn't - kevin818
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/why-canada-is-prospering-and-america-isn-t-150359533.html

======
sogen
tl;dr:

\+ No bailouts/Better banking = Zero crisis!

\+ Encourages inmigration/Easier entry

\+ Less corruption

